# I need Tuts....



## ttrenz (22. April 2001)

SUCHE DRINGEND GRAFIK-TUTS!

- QuarkXPress Passport
- Dreamweaver 4
- Fireworks   4
- Illustrator 9

wäre für jeden guten Link sehr dankbar...Thanx TT


----------



## oezer (23. April 2001)

hier was für dich:

http://www.illustrator-resources.com/links/Adobe_Illustrator/
http://www.ruku.com/illustra.html

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

